# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  معني اسماااء البناات

## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

معني اسماااء البناات هذا عشان اخوي البرنس بس

أمل : طيبة قلب .. و تفكر ألف مره قبل ماتقرر بشي.


أحلام : قوية شخصيه .. ذكيه .. خدومه .. و دايم تحلم و تخطط حق المستقبل وعندها طموح. 


أسماء : هاديه و علطول ساكته .. و مخلصه .. بس غامضه. 


ايمان : طيبة قلب .. يحبونها اللي حولها .. مشكلتها انها ماتعرف تعبر عن حبها .. وتحس ان مافي حد يفهمها. 


بدور : مثل اسمها حلوه و مزيونه و خجوله .. بس ياويلك منها اذا سويت فيها شي. 


بشرى : تحب تثبت نفسها .. ذكيه .. تحب الناس .. غامضه .


بدريه : ثقيله و رزينه .. وكتومه .. يعني اذا قلتلها سر .. تظمن سرك في بير.. بس ثقيلة دم .


بسمه : انسانه ذكيه .. شخصيتها قويه .. ماتحب اللف و الدوران .. اذا حست ان في انسان بيغلط عليها .. تلعن سلسفيل اجداده..


تهاني: خفيفة دم و من خفة دمها أحيان تظن انها مرجوجه وخريش.. حذره في تعاملها مع الناس. 


تغريد: طيبه و محبوبه من الجميع .. بس فيها عرق سوداني .. يعني عجازه.


جميله : ذكيه .. و جريئه .. و الواحد يعتمد عليها .. مشكلتها انها ماتقدر تمتنع عن الحش. 


حنان : خفيفة دم .. خدومه .. مخلصه .. و مطيعه .. بس أحيانا تصير أنانيه بشكل فظيع .


حصه : قوية شخصيه .. محبوبه .. بس للأسف مالها حظ .. دايم مقروده. 


حوريه : محبوبه .. و تحب التعارف و الصداقات .. بس انها شرسه .. محد يتحمل لسانها الطويل. 


حياة : اللي مايعرفها مايثمنها .. عاقله .. بس شينها انها تحب كل شي قدامها يكون جاهز .


خلود : طيبة قلب .. شخصيتها قويه .. محبوبه من الجميع .. دلوعه .. وراسها يابس. 


خديجه : خدومه .. و تحب الناس .. و قلبها طيب .. ماتحب الحش .. و تتعامل مع الناس بطيبة قلب .. بس اذا غلط عليها أحد توريه نجوم الظهر. 


دلال : .حلوه و جذابه .. بس مشكلتها انها ضعيفة شخصيه .


ديما : قوية شخصيه .. تتعامل مع الشخص مثل مايعاملها .. كلمتها وحده .. و قلبها طيب .. من طيبته يوديها في مشاكل. 


دانه : أهلها يموتون فيها .. دلوعه .. و حلوه ولسانها طويل تعلقه على كتفها..


رشا : ياحليلها .. طيبة قلب .. و دمعتها دايم على خدها .. عاطفيه .. بس ياويل من يغلط على أحبابها ولا يدوس لهم على طرف..


روان : دلوعه .. و محبوبه .. بس دايماً تكون ضايعه في الطوشه يعني ماتدري وين الله حاطها.. خبر خير يعني..


رقيه : مخلصه في شغلها .. ماتحب اللي يلعب بذيله .. متحفظه .. وماتحب اللعب و اللف و الدوران..


ريم : طيبة قلب .. و خدومه .. و على نياتها .. مطيعه .. تحب الناس .. بس مقروده مالها حظ.. 


رنا : حلوه .. حنونه .. و تحب الناس .. اجتماعيه .. واجتماعيتها هاي تسبب لها مشاكل.. 


رانيا : دلوعه .. ويعتمد عليها .. بس مشكلتها انها ثقيلة دم..


زينب : حلوه و مزيونه .. و لها شخصيه قويه .. خدومه .. و تحب تعبر عن مشاعرها بطلاقه .. و راسها يابس. 


زهره : ذكيه وشاطره .. حبوبه .. تحب الصداقات .. مشكلتها غيرتها اللي تذبحها و تذبح اللي حولها .


زكيه : تحب الضحك .. و المزاح .. و المرح .. شاطره .. و حنونه .. بس لسانها دايم يخونها..


سماح : وفيه .. وحبوبه .. و تفكر بعقلها قبل قلبها في الامور العاطفيه .. بس للأسف انها مقروده مالها حظ. 


سلوى : قلبها طيب ..مطيعه و خدومه .. و حلوه و مزيونه .. دلوعه .. بس للأسف مالها حظ .


سعاد : شاطره و ذكيه .. بس شرانيه. 


ساره : محبوبه .. ذكيه .. طموحه .. عنيده ..و مزعجه. 


سلمى : ذكيه .. شخصيتها قويه .. تحب الحريه و التجديد .. لكنها مزعجه. 


سناء : حبوبه و خفيفة دم .. و اذا حبت تبيع الدنيا للي تحبه .. مشكلتها انها تفكر بقلبها قبل عقلها .. و هذا يسبب لها مشاكل .


شعاع : ذكيه .. و مجتهده .. و شخصيتها قويه .. واذا حطت براسها شي لازم تسويه .. بس انها شينه.. 


شريفه : خفيفة دم .. تحب صديقاتها .. و الناس تحبها .. بس وقت الجد جد .. ماعندها مزح و كلام فاضي .. (عسكريه ). 


شوق : رقيقه.. و تحب تثبت نفسها .. خوافه. 


عبير : مجتهده و شاطره .. و حبوبه و دلوعه .. غامضه .. بس مشكلتها انها متهوره. 


عايشه : شاطره .. صبوره .. مخلصه .. اذا حبت أحد تحبه بجنون .. بس مشكلتها انها تمشي ورى هواها. 


عزيزه : مخلصه .. رزينه .. ثقيله .. وثقيلة الدم. 


العنود : شخصيه قويه .. مزيونه .. محبوبه .. لها شعبيه كبيره .. و ذكيه .. طموووحه .. و ياويل من يتجرء يغلط عليها. 


فاتن : حلوه .. حبوبه .. ذكيه .. شخصيتها ضعيفه. 


فردوس : ذكيه .. طموحه .. شخصيتها قويه. 






لمياء : محبوبه .. تحب تبني صداقات .. و دلوعه .. و ياويله اللي اذا طلبت منه شي و لا جابه لها. 


لينا : طيبة قلب .. و على نياتها .. و دمعتها علطول على خدها .. بس تحس ان محد يفهمها. 


ليلى : شخصيه قويه .. ذكيه .. حبوبه . تحب المزاح .. لكنها مزعجه. 


منيره : واضحه .. ماتحب اللف و الدوران .. صريحه .. و أم حنون .. بس لسانها طويل. 


منال : هاديه .. و حلوه . ودلوعه .. وواثقه من نفسها .. بس انها مغروره .


مريم : طيبه و على نياتها .. عاطفيه .. و مندفعه .. تحب الحش. 


منى : هاديه .. و رزينه .. ذكيه .. و تحب المظاهر.


مشاعل : محبوبه .. تحب بناء صداقات .. لكنها غامضه .


نوره : شخصيتها قويه .. ذكيه .. و شاطره .. تفكر بعقلها في الأمور العاطفيه .. تحب تزيد ثقافتها .. صريحه ماتعرف تجامل .. مشكلتها انها ماتعرف تعبر..


نوف : تحب بناء الصداقات .. تحب المغامرات ... تحب التراث .. لكن يا حبها حق الحش .


نوال : شخصيه قويه .. محبوبه .. و تحب الناس .. مطيعه .. و عنيده. 


ناديه : شخصيتها قويه .. و تحب تثبت نفسها .. تعتمد على نفسها .. وماتحب تغامر بشي .. تفكر مليون مره قبل ماتسوي أي شي 
.
هدى : شخصيه قويه .. يعتمد عليها في أصعب المواقف .. خدومه .. لكنها غامضه .. و تحب الحش. 


هناء : على نياتها .. تتصرف حسب مايملي عليها عاطفتها .. بدون تفكير .. ذكيه .. خدومه .. 


هيا : محبوبه .. تحب اللي يحبها بس .. مطيعه .. مخلصه .. لكنها عصبيه .


هند : عاطفيه .. ذكيه و شاطره .. اذا حبت شي تحب تمتلكه لحالها .. غيوره 


هنادي : شخصيه قويه .. تحب الدلع و المظاهر .. ذكيه .. ومحبوبه من الجميع


وفاء : شاطره و ذكيه .. بس ياويل اللي هي تحط عينها عليه. 


ياسمين : قلبها طيب .. خدومه .. مزيونه .. لكنها متهوره. 


يسرى : شخصيه قويه .. تحب تثبت ذاتها .. و تحب المظاهر..

----------


## باريسيا

*ماحدا ضايع بالمركب غيري ومهضوم حقها  ..
مالي معنى انا كمان .؟
طيب ..
يسلمو اكتير على الطوضوع والصفات والمعاني اكتير حلوه وستمتعت فيهم ..

يعطيك العافيه 
وبانتظار جديدك ..*

----------


## ajluni top

زبيده.... شاطره بطبخ المناسف ..... و اخت رجال

صبحا.... حنونه وطيبة قلب.... 

وزهيه.... مرت علي العقله

ومشكور عالموضوع الجميل

----------


## ajluni top

> يسلمو
> يا عجلون توب
> والله انك كككككككككككككككككككككببببببببببيييييييييرررررررررر  رر
> 
> والاردن اولا
> AAAA


هلا عيني

لا تكوني انتي امونه :Db465236ff:

----------


## AMON

سلام يا اهل الجود والطيب

ياللي لكم بالصدر قدر ومعزه 
القلب من فرقا الاجاويد يهتز 

مثل الشجر يوم العواصف تهزه

في قربكم كل المخاليق تعتز

وعيني لكم تشتاق في كل حزه...

اسيرة R

----------


## ajluni top

> سلام يا اهل الجود والطيب
> 
> ياللي لكم بالصدر قدر ومعزه 
> القلب من فرقا الاجاويد يهتز 
> 
> مثل الشجر يوم العواصف تهزه
> 
> في قربكم كل المخاليق تعتز
> 
> ...




صح لسانج.................
يا بنت الاجواد

----------


## ajluni top

> تسلم يا كبير


 :Bl (3):  
هلا ورحب

انتي كركيه ولا شماليه

----------


## ajluni top

> يامرحبا ترحيبتن كلها شوق
> خطرن عليها لاتولع حريقي
> يامرحبا وأهلين ياكامل الذوق
> من كثر مارحبت بك جف ريقي
> مقداركم والله على الراس من فوق
> هذي الصراحة والشعور الحقيقي
> 
> 
> مباشره الى عجلوني توب


 :Bl (3):  

ما عليش بس ممكن اعرف شو المناسبه

----------


## AMON

يامرحبا ترحيبتن كلها شوق
خطرن عليها لاتولع حريقي
يامرحبا وأهلين ياكامل الذوق
من كثر مارحبت بك جف ريقي
مقداركم والله على الراس من فوق
هذي الصراحة والشعور الحقيقي

----------


## ajluni top

> شماليه


مية مرحبا فيكي

----------


## AMON

لا بس لأنا جيران

----------


## ajluni top

> لا بس لأنا جيران


هلا ومسهلا

انتي من عجلون يعني

----------


## AMON

على كل حال انا زعلت
بس السلام لالله

سلام

----------


## ajluni top

> على كل حال انا زعلت
> بس السلام لالله
> 
> سلام


مش فاهم ليش زعلتي

و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وكيف الحال وشو الاخبار
وشلونكم وشلون الاهل والاقارب
وكيف الاهل بدبي
وشو كمان

----------


## بدون تعليق

وين اسم سيرين :Bl (14):  

بدكم تزعلو سيرينتي منكم :Bl (14):

----------


## N_tarawneh

يا سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا م ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

بشوف الموضوع من ورا أمون وعجلوني توب صار تقول مسلسل وضحا وابن عجلان ...

الله لا يوطرزليكواااااااااااااااااااا ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> مش فاهم ليش زعلتي
> 
> و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وكيف الحال وشو الاخبار
> وشلونكم وشلون الاهل والاقارب
> وكيف الاهل بدبي
> وشو كمان



احم احم نحنا هنا 

شو عجلوني 

بشوف الموضوع عجبك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## AMON

غيداء : الفتاة الناعمة المُتمايلة برقّة وليونة أثناء مشيها، النبات الناعم المُتمايل، السيادة، والوسنى .
شادن : ولد الغزال الذي قوي وأصبح باستطاعته السير مع أمه أو الاستغناء عنها .
جود : الكَرَم، العطاء، الأكثر سخاءً، أصحاب الأعناق الطويلة الحسنة، الجوع، والجَوْد: المطر.ومن أقوال العرب : آفَةُ الجُوْدِ الإسْرَاف
سلاف : أوّل ما يُعصر من الخمر، وقيل : أوّل ما سال وتحلّب منه دون عصر،مقدمة الجيش ، والطلائع.
جيلان : مثنى جِيْل : الصنف من الناس ، أهل الزمان الواحد ، والقرن . نشوة : السُّكْر ، أول السُّكْر ، والنسمة الطيِّبة الرائحة .
ريان : ( ريانة ) الغصن الأخضر الغضّ ، المنظر الحَسَن، باب من أبواب الجنة، ذو الوجه الممتلئ، والشَّارب حتى الارتواء .
دارين : اسم منطقة في البحرين يُنسب إليها مسك دارين الذي كان يُحمل إلى أسواقها من بلاد الهند .(المحبوبة).
نجلاء : صاحبة أجمل عيون بمعنى ذات العيون الواسعة 
تالة : النخلة الصغيرة .
لين : النخيل ، النعومة ، الملاطفة ، السهولة ، الضعف والاسترخاء.
رهف : الرِّقَّة واللطافة .
ليان : (ليانة) الرغد والرفاه ونعمة العيش ، الليونة والسهولة والنعومة .
سيلين : إلهة القمر عند اليونان ' تقابلها لونا الرومان '، وهي مجرد رمز لطلوع القمر على نحو نظامي ، بينما ديانَّا تُمثِّل عندهم أثر القمر الليلي في الكائنات الحيَّة ، لذا كانت أعظم خطراً ، تُمثَّل في الفن وهي تسوق مركبة يقودها جوادان . 
يارا : القوية , المحبوبة . الطاهرة والمحبوبة
جنى : ثمر أو حصاد ( في الرحمن , كل ما يجنى من الشجر فهو جنى، والكمأة والكلأ والعنب والرطب والعسل والذهب جنى،
سديم : الضباب الرقيق الناعم ، الكثير الذِّكر ، التعب ، الماء المندفق ، موضع في القبة السَّماوية فيه نجوم بعيدة تبدو كأنّها 
سحابة ضعيف النور .
رنين : الإصغاء ، الصوت عموماً ، الصوت الحزين عند البكاء أو الغناء ، الصوت الشجي ، وصوت القوس عند رميه .
رنيم : الطرب والغناء الجميل ، الصوت الجميل ، التلاوة الحسنة ، والتغريد . رويم :تصغير رِيْم : الغزال الخالص البياض .
رويم :تصغير رِيْم : الغزال الخالص البياض .
لياء : الأرض البعيدة عن الماء ومن انفرد واعتزل الناس فهو الوى وهى لياء ومن عظمت اليته فهو الين وهى اليا والليلة المرة من اللي.
مايا : إلهة الخصب والربيع عند الرومان ، وعند اليونان أمّ هرمس من كبير الآلهة زيوس .
بيسان : منطقة في فلسطين .
منة (منة الله): عطاء من الله .
لوسي : الضوء اللامع . 
نرمين : ناعمة وهو إسم تركي .
بسنت : زهرة ذات رائحة مميزة .
أناهيد : المرأة الفاضلة (أصلها أنا هيتا الهندية ).
جلنار : زهر الرمان اسم فارسي .
رواء : المنظر الحسن .
ماسة : الماس سيد الأحجار الكريمة على الاطلاق واصلبها يؤثر في جميعها ولا يؤثر فيه جسم ومن أهم خواصه أنه ناعم الملمس تكهرب عند الحك يتفسفر وينبعث منه الضوء وتشقه الاشعة السينية وهناك ماسات شهيرة فى التاريخ لكل منها قصة فى عالم الجواهر.
ميلاء : الميلاء : شجرة كثيرة الفروع وميل الشيء ميلا كان مائلا خلقة فهو أميل وهى ميلاء ويقال مال الى الحق أحبه وانحاز له ويقال: مال به الحق.
لمار : ماء الذهب (بريق الذهب ).
لمى : إسمرار الشفاه .
ليانة : الرغد والرفاه ونعمة العيش، الليونة والسهولة والنعومة.
رألة : الرال: فرخ النعام وما أتى عليه حول منه والجمع: رئال.
رامية : تلقي بالأوهام والاباطيل خلف ظهرها رامية: ترمي اعداءها وتصدهم رمية: تبغى هدفا وترومه وترمي إليه رامية: تطلق سهامها على الاعداء رامية: تزيد وتربو.
راوية : المزادة فيها الماء تروي العطاش والراوية: من يروي الحديث او الشعر والراوية : من كثرة روايته .
سرى : المشي ليلا .
سوار : وسوار: حلية مستديرة تُلبس في المْعَصم أو الزند.
جمان : اللؤلؤ والجمانة لؤلؤة، والجمان حب يصاغ من الفضة على شكل اللؤلؤ، والجمان نسيج من جلد مطرز بخرز ملون تتوشح به المرأة، أما جمينة فهي لؤلؤة صغيرة لطيفة، وفي الجمان زينة وجمال وحلية تبهر النساء والرجال. 
روبين :إسم ياقوتة .
ياره : عند الفرس، وتعني القدرة والقوة.
ريماس : ماء الألماس.
جوين : تصغير جون، والجون: الاسود.
ميرال : الغزال الصغير. 
مارية : القطة الملساء والمرأة البيضاء الرقيقة.
مسرة : فرحة .
مياسة : كل نجم شديد اللمعان ماس ميسا وميسانا تبختر واختال فهو مائس ومياس ويقال غصنك المياس وانت مياسة .. تتبخترين وتختالين كثيرا ميساء تميس وتختال وكذا مايسة وكذا ميس تبختر واختيال مائسة مختالة متبخترة 
ميسون :حسنة الوجه والقد .
ميرة : الميرة الطعام يجمع للسفر ونحوه وطعام المسافر فيه بساطة وخفة ومن يراها يشبع فليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان وهى غذاء القلوب والنفوس.
ليساء : حسنة الخلق

----------


## AMON

جَاسِرَة الجريئة - القوية - الشجاعة 
جَامِعَة الملمة في كل الفنون - المقربة - المؤلفة - الحادية 
جَاهِدَة مؤنث `جاهد` - الباذلة كل ما في طاقتها ووسعها 
جَبْرَة القوية - الشجاعة 
جَدْوَى الفائدة والنفع - العطية 
جَزِيلَة كثيرة العطاء 
جَزْلَة العظيمة - صاحبة الأرداف الوثيرة - تامة الخلق - العاقلة 
جَلِيلَة مؤنث `جليل` - العظيمة - المسنَّة - الكبيرة - المحترمة 
جَلِيَة واضحة ونقية، ظاهرة كالحقيقة 
جَمِيلَة وصف للحسناء وللحسن في الخلق - حسنة الصورة 
جَمْرَة النار الشديدة الإحمرار 
جَنَان الليل - القلب - الفؤاد 
جَهَام السحاب الذي لا ماء فيه 
جَهَان من الفارسية: الدنيا - الجارية - الشابة 
جَوَاهِر الدرة الثمينة 
جَوْدةَ الجيدة - الممتازة 
جَوْزَة ثمرة الجوز 
جُعَيْفَة شدة الصرع 
جُمَانَة حبات من الفضة على شكل اللؤلؤ 
جُهَانَة آنسة، مراهقة 
جُورَة الحفرة - (بالعامية) 
جُورِيَّة نوع من الورد الأحمر 
جُومَانَة لؤلؤة، جوهرة فضية صغيرة تشبه في شكلها لؤلؤة كاملة 
جُوَيِّدَة الجيدة - تصغير جويد 
جُوَيْرِيَة الصلبة - الشديدة 
جِهَاد الأرض المستوية، والجهاد فريضة إسلامية - النضال - الكفاح - محاربة الأعداء - التعب - الكد 
جِيهَان صورة الاسم `جهان` - واسم مدينة على نهر جيحون - الزعفران 
حَاتِمَة القاضية - الحاكمة 
حَاجَة المأربة 
حَازِمَة مؤنث حازم - التي تضبط أمورها بثقة وقوة 
حَافِظَة مؤنث حافظ - المستوعبة 
حَاكِمَة مؤنث حاكم - القاضية - التي تنفِّذ الحكم 
حَالِمَة العاقلة - المتخيلة 
حَامِدَة مؤنث حامد - المثني بالجميل - الشاكر والراضي عن الشيء - شاكرة 
حَبَابَة الحبيبة - فقاعة الماء - التي يحبها الجميع 
حَبَيْبَة صيغة رقيقة من المحبوب: الحبيبة (إقليمي) 
حَسِينَة المهذِّبة 
حَسْنَاء الجميلة 
حَفِيظَة مؤنث حفيظ، وهي أيضا التقية والحذر والحمية - المحفوظة 
حَكِيمَة مؤنث حكيم 
حَلِيمَة مؤنث حليم وهو اسم مرضعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم - العاقلة - المسامحة 
حَمِيدَة مؤنث `حميد` - المحمودة باستمرار 
حَمْدَة كثيرة الحمد 
حَنَان الشوق ورقة القلب والرحمة - المحمودة باستمرار 
حَنِين الشوق الشديد والطرب - وتطريب الناقة من صوتها 
حَوَّاء المرأة التي تميل حمرتها إلى السواد - والشجرة ذات الأوراق النضرة 
حَيَاة المنفعة والنمو والبقاء - الدنيا - العيش الكريم 
حُسَيْنَة مؤنث حسين 
حُسْنَى مؤنث الأحسن وهي العاقبة الحسنة - الجميلة 
حُصَّة الزعفران ونبات من بلاد العرب والحبشة لتلوين الملابس 
حُورِيَّة فتاة أسطورية تتراءى في البحار - والحورية: الحسناء - شديدة البياض 
حُوَيْجَة الغاية - المأربة 
حِشْمَة الحياء - والمسلك الوسط المحمود - الخجل 
حِلْمِيَّة العاقلة - المسامحة 
خَزْنَة من تحفظ السر وتكتمه - المختزنة - المحفوظة 
خَضْرَا مشرقة الوجه - دائمة الاخضرار 
زَكِيَّة النامية - العطش - التقية - الصالحة - الطاهرة 
خَوَاطِر جمع `خاطر`: ما يخطر على القلب - ما يجول في القلب والفكر 
خَوْلَة الظبية - الغزالة 
خَيْرِيَّة عاملة الخير 
خُلُود البقاء والدوام - ودار الخلود: الجنة - كثيرة الخلد 
دَانَة حبة - بذرة - عدد واحد من أي شيء - اللؤلؤة الكبيرة 
دَلال إظهار المرأة الجرأة على زوجها في ملاحة - الغنج - التمنع - المحبوبة 
دَوْلَت القوية 
دَيَانَا إله الصيد عند الرومان - غير عربي 
دِيمَة مطر يدوم في سكون بلا رعد ولا برق 
ذِكْرَى حفظ الشيء وجريانه على اللسان .. والثناء على الله - العبرة 
رَاحِمَة الرحيمة - الرؤوفة 
رَاوِيَة مؤنث `راوي`: ناقلة الحديث أو الشعر وساقية الزرع - المحدثة - قارئة الشعر والقصص 
رَبَاب السحاب الأبيض والركب بعضه فوق بعض - آلة الطرب 
رَبَاح الكسب - وحيوان جميل يشبه القط - الخمر 
رَحِيمَة رؤوفة - شفوقة 
رَشَا ولد الظبية إذا قوي وتحرك - وشجر متوسط الطول 
رَشِيدَة مؤنث `رشيد` - الكثيرة الرشد والهداية 
رَلَى سال لعابها 
رَوْحِيَّة الرَّوُح: الراحة، والرحمة، ونسيم الريح .. والرَّوح: فإنه حياة النفس 
رَوْعَة غاية الجمال - المسحة من الجمال - الرائعة 
رُغَيْدَة تصغير رغدة: المرة من `رغد` اتسع وأخصب وطاب 
رِشَاء الحبل - ونجم نير في برج الحوت - وواد بالسعودية 
رِفْعَة الشرف وعلو القدر والمنزلة - العلو 
رِيحَابْ علامات الترحاب 
رِيم الغزال - الزيادة - الفضل - الظبي الأبيض الشديد البياض 
رِيمَة الغزال الأبيض 
رِينَا اسم أول يبعث على المرح (مأخوذ من اللغة الآرامية الجنوبية) 
زَهْرَة البهجة - والمتاع - ونور النبات - والسراج - والقمر - الغضارة - الحسن 
زَهْرِيَّة مؤنث زهري - نسبة إلى `الزهر` - والوعاء من الخزف يوضع فيه الزهر 
زَيْنَب شجر حسن المنظر طيب الرائحة سميت به كبرى بنات الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام 
زُبَيْدَة خلاصة اللبن - خلاصة الشيء وأحسنه 
زُلَيْخَة مشجة الرأس - الملساء 
زُلْفَى القربى والمنزلة - الدرجة 
زُهُور جمع `زهرة`: تلألؤ السراج وصفاء اللون - وطلوع زهر النبات والشجر 
سلافة الخمر 
سَارِيَة مؤنث `ساري`: والسارية السحابة تمطر ليلا - السحابة التي تسري ليلاً 
سَارَّة من تدخل السرور على الناظرين - المفرحة - المسرة 
سَالِي وهو من نسي الشيء وطابت نفسه بعد فراقه 
سَامِيَة مؤنث سامي 
سَاهِرَة مؤنث `ساهر` - والأرض - وعين الماء الجارية - والصحراء - مستيقظة 
سَحَر آخر الليل قبيل الفجر - والبياض يعلو السواد 
سَعْدَة اليمن - البركات 
سَلْسَبِيل اللين الذي لا خشونة فيه - الشراب السهل لعذوبته - واسم عين في الجنة 
سَلْمَى المعافاة 
سَلْوَة كل ما يُسلِّي، ويقال: سقيتني سلوه: طيَّبت نفسي - ورخاء العيش ورغده 
سَلْوَى كل ما يُسلَّى وطائر صغير يهاجر شتاء إلى الجنوب - العسل 
سَمَاح التسامح والتساهل - الجود - الكرم - المسامحة - الكريمة 
سَمَر تجاذب أطراف الحديث ليلا وضوء القمر - ظل القمر 
سَمِيرَة مؤنث سمير - المسامرة في الليل 
سَهَر الأرق وقلة النوم أو امتناعه ليلا - ولمعان البرق - القمر 
سَوْسَان نبات من الرياحين - من السوسن 
سُعَاد من تحيا في سعادة - ضد النحس 
شرِينْ الرقيقة، المهذبة 
شَادِيَة مؤنث `شادي` - المنشدة - المغنية - المترنمة 
شَاهَا عن الفارسية `شاه`: الملك، والألف للنداء : أيها الملك 
شَرِيفَة مؤنث شريف - الحسيبة - النسيبة

----------


## AMON

سيرين :ومعناه الفتاه الحلوة العذبة


لاحلى عيون سيرين ولا تزعلي 0000000000000000000000

----------


## AMON

ايش 
يا نادر يا طراونه
وانت الصادق ليلى و00000000000

سلام

----------


## ajluni top

> يا سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا م ...    
> 
> بشوف الموضوع من ورا أمون وعجلوني توب صار تقول مسلسل وضحا وابن عجلان ...
> 
> الله لا يوطرزليكواااااااااااااااااااا ...




ههههههههههههههههه

امونه ومحمد العلي :Db465236ff:

----------


## ajluni top

> احم احم نحنا هنا 
> 
> شو عجلوني 
> 
> بشوف الموضوع عجبك


والله من الاخر

تشيفك خالي

----------


## العالي عالي

> والله من الاخر
> 
> تشيفك خالي


هلالالالالالالالالا سيدي 

منيح انك شفتنا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ajluni top

> هلالالالالالالالالا سيدي 
> 
> منيح انك شفتنا




والله ما فهمت اشي شو رايك انت

----------


## العالي عالي

> والله ما فهمت اشي شو رايك انت



والله انا شايف انو البنت بتعرفك او بدها شغلة منك بس المهم انت لا تفشلها  :Smile:

----------


## ajluni top

> والله انا شايف انو البنت بتعرفك او بدها شغلة منك بس المهم انت لا تفشلها


 :SnipeR (83):  

ولعت افلام الرعب

----------


## N_tarawneh

> ايش 
> يا نادر يا طراونه
> وانت الصادق ليلى و00000000000
> 
> سلام


شو مالك يا صديقي يا أمون ...!!!؟؟؟

ليلي وشووووووووووو ...!!!؟؟؟

كملها ...؟؟؟

----------


## AMON

ماني

من

الي

ينحني بالسهوله..



لي

هامة

يخضع

لها العز ويلين..!

----------


## AMON

طير يالي تنثر الدم يمناك/


ياصادق الهدات حسن السجايا @



غالي على نفسي ومغليك مشراك


/شاريك صقارآ بعيد النوايا@


ياطير ماعينت لي طيرآحلياك


/ياخذ عيونه من عيونك حليا


@يهد هدات ويرقا بمرقاك/


وله مخلبآ بين الضلوع الحنايا@

الى من أحبR

----------


## العالي عالي

> طير يالي تنثر الدم يمناك/
> 
> 
> ياصادق الهدات حسن السجايا @
> 
> 
> 
> غالي على نفسي ومغليك مشراك
> 
> ...



الله يكون بعوووووووووون :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> ماني
> 
> من
> 
> الي
> 
> ينحني بالسهوله..
> 
> 
> ...


إيـــــــــــــــــــــه وأنا أشهد ...

ومن ماسك في رجليك ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## البنفسجيه(نورت)

صح معنى اسمس 100% يعطيك العافيه بس اوعو يا بنات هاد فخ من الشباب منشان يعرفو اسمائكو  ديرو بالكو هه :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> صح معنى اسمس 100% يعطيك العافيه بس اوعو يا بنات هاد فخ من الشباب منشان يعرفو اسمائكو  ديرو بالكو هه


لا تشدي على حالك ِ كثيررررررر ...  :Db465236ff:  

وشوه بدنا نعرف أسامي هالمليكانات ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## البنفسجيه(نورت)

دخيلك يا طراونه انت ليش بصلتك محروقه كان جاوابي للبنات انت مادخلك الا ازا بدك تولعها حرب هاد اشي تاني :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> دخيلك يا طراونه انت ليش بصلتك محروقه كان جاوابي للبنات انت مادخلك الا ازا بدك تولعها حرب هاد اشي تاني


غير تخليني أحكي اسمك هسى يا ((فتحية أم الصيصان)) ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## البنفسجيه(نورت)

وك مرعي والله لا اصير اناديك مرعي ماشي كل الاعضاء البنات اكيد معي صح احكو صح ولا تفشلوني

----------

